

Decrypt Chrome Cookies with Python - christianbryant
http://n8henrie.com/2014/05/decrypt-chrome-cookies-with-python/

======
n8henrie
Glad you found it interesting! Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
christianbryant
Nathan, I'm still testing the code and figuring out the best way to implement
it in a larger body of functions. pyCookieCheat is also a nice piece of code
and I see an opportunity to assemble it all together with some more fun stuff
:-)

